
Presenting Financials to Venture Capitalists - wendyp
http://www.instigatorblog.com/presenting-financials-to-venture-capitalists/2007/05/16/
======
mhidalgo
This wasn't very helpful. I still haven't found a good source that explains
financial projections for web startups. While personally I think its bullshit,
you build the product and see what happens. Investors/VCs want to see it
sometimes and you don't want to look incompetent.

